# Proper caber use?



## Sicwun88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Want to know...
What is the proper way to use caber,
During a test & Deca cycle?


----------



## bvs (Feb 28, 2020)

It's the sort of thing that I'd have in my stash but wouldn't use it until necessary


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Want to know...
> What is the proper way to use caber,
> During a test & Deca cycle?



I keep it on hand... but have never had to use it, I find as long as u keep your estrogen in check you will be ok as progesterone and prolactin seem to be in direct link


----------



## Trump (Feb 28, 2020)

Check this sticky below 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29490-Prolactin-why-control-your-E2-and-everything-will-be-fine-is-both-dangerous-wrong?highlight=Prolactin


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I keep it on hand... but have never had to use it, I find as long as u keep your estrogen in check you will be ok as progesterone and prolactin seem to be in direct link



 ^^ THIS ^^

Have caber in yer toolkit, but don't plan it as being a part of yer cycle unless ye show symptoms.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Trump said:


> Check this sticky below
> 
> [url]https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threaten only thing I tend to run into prolactin sides on is tren a but that's just me... even then i have never had to use my caber


----------

